# Cameras with unique filename prefix?



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Is there an agreement amoung the camera manufacturers to have unique prefixes to file names? Here are what I've noticed so far...

Nikons DCS
Canon IMG
Olympus PC
Kodak DCP
HP HP

Sony DSC (same as Nikon?)


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> Is there an agreement amoung the camera manufacturers to have unique prefixes to file names? Here are what I've noticed so far...
> 
> Nikons DCS
> Canon IMG
> ...


I would like to suggest that Minolta use Image Lookup Format or MILF.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nikon is DSC and on my D2X, at least, that prefix is configurable. FWIW, Sony acquired Konica/Minolta.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Nikon is DSC and on my D2X, at least, that prefix is configurable. FWIW, Sony acquired Konica/Minolta.


My 1D mk II must also be configurable. I just passed my 10,000th actuation, and it went from MT2H prefix to _T2H all by itself.

Or maybe it was just this image that freaked the counter out!


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> My 1D mk II must also be configurable. I just passed my 10,000th actuation, and it went from MT2H prefix to _T2H all by itself.
> 
> Or maybe it was just this image that freaked the counter out!


I'll have to get over to Manly Beach with a long lens next summer :eeps: (which will be starting sometime in November, I guess).

When I hit 10,000 actuations on my camera, the file name sequence numbering just started over at 1.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Jon S. said:


> My 1D mk II must also be configurable. I just passed my 10,000th actuation, and it went from MT2H prefix to _T2H all by itself.
> 
> Or maybe it was just this image that freaked the counter out!


:yummy:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

You can always tell when its Springtime in Santa Barbara

So much for file #s


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> You can always tell when its Springtime in Santa Barbara
> 
> So much for file #s


It's not often you see someone shooting with a view camera, especially an attractive young woman. Any story there Jon?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> It's not often you see someone shooting with a view camera, especially an attractive young woman. Any story there Jon?


Santa Barbara is home to one of the largest, most prestigious international photography schools in the world -- Brooks Institute of Photography. On any given sunny day you are likely to see dozens of people shooting with 4x5's at the beach or at the mission -- any of the usual spots -- doing their shooting assignments...


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure casio uses .CMG


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

Jon S. said:


> My 1D mk II must also be configurable. I just passed my 10,000th actuation, and it went from MT2H prefix to _T2H all by itself.
> 
> Or maybe it was just this image that freaked the counter out!


Jon,

The Canon camera's use the _ at the start of the prefix when you change the colour space to "Adobe RGB" from "sRGB". My Rebel XT for example changes the prefix to "_MG" from "IMG".


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

mimic said:


> Jon,
> 
> The Canon camera's use the _ at the start of the prefix when you change the colour space to "Adobe RGB" from "sRGB". My Rebel XT for example changes the prefix to "_MG" from "IMG".


Very interesting. I had never noticed it, since I always shoot aRGB, but I just confirmed that my Nikon behaves the same way. (edit - by prefacing the file name with an underscore, that is - Nikon does not truncate the DSC prefix when changing color spaces)


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> You can always tell when its Springtime in Santa Barbara
> 
> So much for file #s


Jon, what are you doing sneaking up behind like that? Are you a stalker? :rofl:


----------



## BuzzedHornet (May 25, 2007)

When Nikon has "_xxDSC" it means you are in compressed RAW mode...



Cliff said:


> Very interesting. I had never noticed it, since I always shoot aRGB, but I just confirmed that my Nikon behaves the same way. (edit - by prefacing the file name with an underscore, that is - Nikon does not truncate the DSC prefix when changing color spaces)


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BuzzedHornet said:


> When Nikon has "_xxDSC" it means you are in compressed RAW mode...


Not on a D2X - the filename pattern for my camera is _DSCxxxx.NEF with DSC being configurable. I always shoot compressed NEFs. The uncompressed files are huge and the difference in image quality isn't readily apparent to me. Now, could you mean lossless compressed, a mode not supported by my camera?


----------



## BuzzedHornet (May 25, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Not on a D2X - the filename pattern for my camera is _DSCxxxx.NEF with DSC being configurable. I always shoot compressed NEFs. The uncompressed files are huge and the difference in image quality isn't readily apparent to me. Now, could you mean lossless compressed, a mode not supported by my camera?


We are saying the same thing.

The _ means you are in compressed RAW mode on the D2X as well. You are correct the DSC is configurable and you may also be able to move back to the _ and configure it too. But since they introduced compressed RAW it is designated by the underscore.

Cheers


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

BuzzedHornet said:


> We are saying the same thing.
> 
> The _ means you are in compressed RAW mode on the D2X as well. You are correct the DSC is configurable and you may also be able to move back to the _ and configure it too. But since they introduced compressed RAW it is designated by the underscore.
> 
> Cheers


Nope, as noted by a previous poster and confirmed by me, the presence or absence of the underscore indicates the color space being used, aRGB and sRGB respectively. The raw compression setting has no effect on the file name.


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> My 1D mk II must also be configurable. I just passed my 10,000th actuation, and it went from MT2H prefix to _T2H all by itself.
> 
> Or maybe it was just this image that freaked the counter out!


Hey Jon,

Your 1DmII also has the ability to customize the file name prefix. For example instead of MT2H you can customize it to JONS or BMW_ or anything else you want. You will need to hook your camera up to your computer via a firewire cable and install the Canon software. Also, check your color space settings, they might have changed as MIMIC mentioned above.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Mug said:


> Hey Jon,
> 
> Your 1DmII also has the ability to customize the file name prefix. For example instead of MT2H you can customize it to JONS or BMW_ or anything else you want. You will need to hook your camera up to your computer via a firewire cable and install the Canon software. Also, check your color space settings, they might have changed as MIMIC mentioned above.


Hey MrMugMan!

How the hell are you???

Are you gonna be coming up to SB in May?

What is the Canon software you speak of?

In the manual it says that file numbers are set at the factory, and are not changeable.

:dunno:

Yeah, btw, I figured out that I had accidentally shifted my color space to Adobe RGB...

So, when are you gonna come back up and hang out again; besides Bimmerfest, it's been over 5 years Mug.

The girls miss you...


----------



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> Hey MrMugMan!
> 
> How the hell are you???
> 
> ...


Heya Jon, I'm doing great! Yes, I plan to make it up to bimmerfest this year. I believe I was mistaken about the file naming ability on your camera, I was thinking of the 1DmII*n*. There are some features of your camera you can only set with the Canon EOS Digital Solution software. Your camera should have come with two CD's, the DPP (Digital Photo Professional) disc and an EOS Digital Solution disc. You should have also received a firewire cable.

Once you install the Digital Solution software, you can set your name in the CAMERA OWNER box. For example, you can set "*© Jon S 2008*" and every pic you take with the camera will have that attached in the EXIF info. Besides that you can also set a number of "Personal Functions" which are different from "Custom Functions".

You can find the software and manuals here:
http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/c...categoryid=314&modelid=9808#DownloadDetailAct

PS: tell the girls I miss them too


----------

